# Portable/Electric/Blender/Shaker Thing.



## -_-M4r5h411-_- (Nov 12, 2013)

So I would hit the search button but im not too sure what im searching for.. or what its called I mean.

Few years back now (about 10 years) My uncle had this Shaker cup, you no, the one we all have to put our protein drinks into at the gym.

Well His was completely the same but it had an electric blender built in. Ran from batteries im guessing as I didn't see any cables haha.

This would be really usefull to me but I don't no what im looking for!. I would just ask him myself but I have no idear where he is these days

Any Clue? (The Cup That is)


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

myprotein have them in I think mate

Or I think they are called 'vortex cups' or something


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

http://www.buyspares.co.uk/product.pl?pid=3796016&utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=products&gclid=CNbq7M7J1bsCFUTmwgodLTUAVw


----------

